

Michael Hastings' Dangerous Mind - danso
http://www.laweekly.com/2013-08-22/news/michael-hastings-crash/full/

======
danso
So, the government _did_ contribute to his death, in at least an indirect,
inadvertent way

> _Hastings was intensely interested in government surveillance of
> journalists. In May, the story broke about the Department of Justice
> obtaining the phone records of Associated Press reporters. A couple weeks
> later, Edward Snowden 's revelations about the National Security Agency's
> massive surveillance program became public. Hastings was convinced he was a
> target._

~~~
walid
> Hastings was convinced he was a target.

This kinda hints that he had some dirt on government operations.

